# my new bedroom.



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

found this on GHOSTDROPPINGS.COM

I will furbish my bedroom with the likes of this.
to impress the ladies.

http://www.domestications.com/ProductS.asp?dept_id=25500&product=X16068x


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

the glow in the dark ghosts are pretty funky... just dont expect a second date LOL


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

HA! That's great!!!!

what a room!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I dont know if they come back for a second date they must be our kind of people


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Do it! That's a great price for a bed in a bag set, especially if you have large bed! If the ladies don't love it at least you have something cool to snuggle up in.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I have got to get that for my son! Thanks for showing it! :>


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

omg i want that.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

You might be a Halloweenie if.....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's great. I would probably do a more gothic look but I like the look. I think the hubby would definitely start taking my measurements for a straight jacket.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

That room is great!! I'd be back for a second date.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i love that. Saves me time in making my own and will make my hubby think im crazier than he thought...LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is great! I can't wait to surprise my wife with this....


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

you people are nuts.... seriously... this CLEARLY needs a fog machine, fog chiller, about 10 corpsed buckies, and some massager motor zombies.... THEN it would be halloween... this is like... not halloween enough...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ohhhh, Bram Bones... Lady Nyxie likeee.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Too cutesy...Throw in some blood and guts and it would be perfect


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

My son would LOVEEEEEEEE that


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually ended up getting this one instead (early present from - yes - my Mom)

http://www.brylanehome.com/product.aspx?PfId=9030&DeptId=7865&producttypeid=2


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awesome!
The hubby would probably bitch a blue streak!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> I actually ended up getting this one instead (early present from - yes - my Mom)
> 
> http://www.brylanehome.com/product.aspx?PfId=9030&DeptId=7865&producttypeid=2


We all have Brylane home comforters thanks to my mom a couple Christmas's ago (not halloween prints ) and they have washed up and held up very well. I really like that one, I wonder if I still have a coupon!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah it's pretty cool and came with 2 pillow cases.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

That was cool, great room! lol


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I'd come back for a second date... if I hadn't had the chance to steal the pillow cases first time around.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Daddys thats funny!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, you might get away with the pillow cases, but I am sure if you walked out with the comforter and drapes, he might notice.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would depend.........


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Nah, he can keep the rest... 
I just have a... well, a "thing" for pillow cases. Take that as you will.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My pillow cases are too small - we have king sized pillows to go along with our bed. Oh well.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Awesome,
wish I was single!!
the'll come back for more with a room like that!
gotta convice the caretaker to let me get!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Imagine a girls(f buddy jumming out the window and running through the yard with the blanket wraped around).
He'd never be noticed!LOL to funny


----------

